# Yes.. more spread sheets...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

In trying to get prepped for our new puppy I read Gwen Bailey's 'The Perfect Puppy'. Trying to get my parents and my boyfriend to read it too, on the other hand, has been a bit tricky. So I summarised the main points _I_ like and want to follow PLUS some things I've learnt on here and... you've guessed it... put it into a spread sheet :laugh:

I've managed to save each page as a picture so if you think they may be useful you should be able to easily view and print off .

Enjoy!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

And the last ones...


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

My gooness you are the spreadsheet queen! 

Thanks for doing this, I'm having the same problem with my hubby


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i am sorry i cannot reply to this as i would like- there does not seem to be a 'looney' smiley............


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

loobylou said:


> My gooness you are the spreadsheet queen!
> 
> Thanks for doing this, I'm having the same problem with my hubby


You're welcome! 

Marcus really must love me (warts and all) as he said to me tonight when I brought them home, 'shall I laminate them at work so they stay nice and clean' :love-eyes: 

Tee hee hee!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

This is great I love the kong recipes shall be trying some out tomorrow


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Donna - I'm sure someone posted them on here ages ago!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!! I just don't know what to say. That is dedication!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Turi you do make me laugh!! I am sure your spreadsheets will be very useful


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
I'm getting worried now if I have to do all this! Will I be able to leave the house before July?
Andrea x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> Hi
> I'm getting worried now if I have to do all this! Will I be able to leave the house before July?
> Andrea x


Sorry Andrea, I didn't mean to make you worry! This totally isn't necessary at all - I'm just a rather forgettful person and our puppy will be looked after my parents during the day so I wanted to ensure that we were all singing from the same hymn sheet so to speak...

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi you forgot to add cooked chicken to the treats! It's a must have for my two  Haha, seen most of these already so I think I have them on my e-mail, keep up the good work  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Cooked chicken...how could I forget! 

Thanks Laura x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh Turi....! This is the most wonderful thing ever


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Ruth


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, we are collecting Lucy (renamed Lottie) in 13 days:jumping::jumping:.

I love lists and this was my next job...thank you you have saved me a job.

My hubby and kids keep telling me I am addicted to this site as I always seem to be on it!!.

I think we have everything, however I am starting to feel a little nervous....when I was a kid (I must point out that I am only 40!!!) we used to bring the Puppy home in a cardboard box and that was it's home until it was too chewed!!!!

Can't wait though:jumping::jumping:.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> Hi, we are collecting Lucy (renamed Lottie) in 13 days:jumping::jumping:.
> 
> I love lists and this was my next job...thank you you have saved me a job.
> 
> ...


Hi Tina

You must be SO excited about your little one coming home. She looks adorable in the photo! 

Glad I could help 

Let us know how you get on...

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Cooked chicken...how could I forget!
> 
> Thanks Laura x


Not a problem  It's my two's favourite! So couldn't let you forget about it  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi and that is why you have the title of *Spreadsheet Queen *...

Wow I thought I was organised .. but you are ultra organised  .. I love it


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Aha - your spreadsheet comment makes sense now !!!!!!!!
Good for you


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Seriously impressed. I think you could organise all of us on here. I need to get onto my big Mac computer, as I can't read the recipe spreadsheet and I think that one will be very useful.


----------

